# 8 Illegal Aliens Gang Rape Woman



## SuMar (May 27, 2010)

Is this really necessary to have open borders? Prisons are crowded enough. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pzIVIJqRUk&feature=PlayList&p=E7A723A6C67C8F80&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=43]YouTube - 8 Illegal Aliens Gang Rape Woman[/ame]​


----------



## LilOlLady (May 27, 2010)

Most gang members are anchor babies. But cannot deport them. MS 13 is the biggest problem and we have not made a dent in them because they are protected by left wingnuts from deportation.


----------



## SuMar (May 27, 2010)

The government has to stop funding this prisons to house these illegal alien criminals and just deport them back to their country. I believe back in 2007 Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger was seeking 8 billion for more prisons to be built to house the criminals ( which most of them are illegal aliens ). 

That is just crazy and Americans are suppose to be the ones who flip the bill for it?


----------



## rdean (May 27, 2010)

This is the point I was making earlier.  Law enforcement needs to concentrate on "gangs".
You can bet, these men NEVER worked picking fruit or veggies.  These are gang members.  












The woman was "Hispanic".  They were probably sending a "message" within the community.  It takes a brave women to turn thugs in.  Many women might have been intimidated.  Reportedly, one woman in the house told the victim if she helped, they would do the same to her.

GANG RAPE: Another suspect turns himself into police  Michelle Sigona - International Crime Wire

My feeling is to send the National Guard to the border to stop more coming into the country, but let the law enforcement concentrate on gangs and thugs, NOT field workers.


----------



## froggy (May 27, 2010)

And i'm sure the law didn't know there were illegals living there. thank you obama


----------



## Samson (May 27, 2010)

rdean said:


> The woman was "Hispanic".  They were probably sending a "message" within the community.  It takes a brave women to turn thugs in.  Many women might have been intimidated.  Reportedly, one woman in the house told the victim if she helped, they would do the same to her.



Did you read the article?



> Through the investigation, police discovered that Melanie went out earlier in the night to a place called Fast Eddies nightclub in Virginia. Detective Jack Austin said she met and exchanged numbers with a man who called himself Francisco. When the nightclub closed, Melanie didnt have a ride home, and Francisco, later identified as Lionicio Argueta, said he would take her home. Detective Austin says when Melanie got in his vehicle there were several other Hispanic males in the back seats.



What "message" were they sending to the community?

Don't accept rides with car-loads of strange men at bars after closing time??


----------



## rdean (May 27, 2010)

Samson said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > The woman was "Hispanic".  They were probably sending a "message" within the community.  It takes a brave women to turn thugs in.  Many women might have been intimidated.  Reportedly, one woman in the house told the victim if she helped, they would do the same to her.
> ...



That was the only article I linked to, but not the only one I read.  

She was identified as "Hispanic" and she said the guy called on the phone and said, "Got one".  She said that during the entire rape, the guys flashed gang signs and gang slogans.


----------



## rdean (May 27, 2010)

froggy said:


> And i'm sure the law didn't know there were illegals living there. thank you obama



And I thought Bush and the Republicans had it all wrapped up from all the hard work they did during 8 years of a Republican Administration.  

Sorry, guess I was wrong.


----------



## Samson (May 27, 2010)

rdean said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



So, what "message to the community" would you assume they were sending?


----------



## rdean (May 27, 2010)

Samson said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



What "message" do gangs normally send to the surrounding community?  Living in Chicago, it's not uncommon.


----------



## Samson (May 27, 2010)

rdean said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Um, right.

Either answer the question or not. You did not: You really don't know WTF you're talking about.


----------



## rdean (May 27, 2010)

Samson said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Are you "serious"?

The messages gangs send are:

This is our turf.

Don't fuck with us.

Do what we say.

If you go to the police, we will kill you and your family.

They attempt to recruit teenagers.

The Chicago Area Project: addressing the gang problem | FBI Law Enforcement Bulletin,The | Find Articles at BNET

Russell Square Park was also home base for 15 well-established youth gangs--the Tigers, Tomatoes, Bush Walkers, Baker Bears, Brandon Speed Boys, and others--who principally committed such crimes as petty larceny, vandalism, and lewdness. These gangs were the scourge of the community and a danger to those who did not defer to them. However, they never posed the same threat as gangs do today, whose sophisticated and violent crimes, turf wars with rival gangs, and networks in other cities closely resemble the acts of organized crime syndicates. 

------there is nothing here you didn't know.  You just want to play some game.  Not interested.  Have a nice day.


----------



## Samson (May 27, 2010)

rdean said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



You're ability to leap from fact to fiction certainly remains intact: There is no evidence that "sending a message to the community" was any more a motive for the attack than any other rape: to satisfy the underdeveloped criminal ego.


----------



## Terral (May 27, 2010)

Hi SuMar:



SuMar said:


> Is this really necessary to have open borders? Prisons are crowded enough.
> 
> YouTube - 8 Illegal Aliens Gang Rape Woman​



This is what every American cuckoo deserves for allowing Millions and Millions and Millions of Illegal Aliens to run around loose EVERYWHERE. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## syrenn (May 27, 2010)

Samson said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



I agree with rdean. That is the message gangs send every time they do their gang shit. They didn't expect her to go to the cops.


----------



## JBeukema (May 27, 2010)

Police should be allowed to shoot gang members on sight. They are violent, have a history of trying to kill cops, and wear identifying uniforms [rags[ that mark them as criminals and declared enemies of all society.

It's time to get serious about the gang problem.


----------



## syrenn (May 27, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> Police should be allowed to shoot gang members on sight. They are violent, have a history of trying to kill cops, and wear identifying uniforms [rags[ that mark them as criminals and declared enemies of all society.
> 
> It's time to get serious about the gang problem.




My kind of man! Agreed. 

We need to start labeling them what they truly are though, they are terrorists.


----------



## Samson (May 27, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



absurd.


----------



## Terral (May 27, 2010)

Hi syren and JB:



syrenn said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Police should be allowed to shoot gang members on sight. They are violent, have a history of trying to kill cops, and wear identifying uniforms [rags[ that mark them as criminals and declared enemies of all society.
> ...



No! You guys are WRONG. Everyone arrested and detained by the police is 'a suspect' and 'innocent until proven guilty in a court of law'!!!! The ONLY people who can pass judgment and place the label of "Terrorist" on ANYONE is a 'Judge' and "Jury," that hears the case and views all the evidence. However, once the murderous gang members are tried 'and' convicted, THEN I am for removing all of their heads that very day!

NEVER allow the Obama Administration or ANYONE in law enforcement to decide who is and is not a 'Terrorist.' No sir. Law enforcement ALWAYS deals with 'suspects' to be handed over to the Judge and Jury. Period. Otherwise, 'you' might be the 'suspect' killed in cold blood as their terrorist ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Dante (May 27, 2010)

LilOlLady said:


> Most gang members are anchor babies. But cannot deport them. MS 13 is the biggest problem and we have not made a dent in them because they are protected by left wingnuts from deportation.



Can you name any left wing nuts, and the exact instances where they kept the US from deporting MS 13 illegal immigrant?

As far as I know MS 13 started in Los Angeles with El Salvadoran immigrants. When the US deported gang members...



> Many Mara Salvatrucha gang members from the Los Angeles area have been deported after being arrested.[8]  As a result of these deportations, members of MS have recruited more members in their home countries. The Los Angeles Times contends that deportation policies have contributed to the size and influence of the gang both in the United States and in Central America.[8]


Mara Salvatrucha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dante (May 27, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> Police should be allowed to shoot gang members on sight. They are violent, have a history of trying to kill cops, and wear identifying uniforms [rags[ that mark them as criminals and declared enemies of all society.
> 
> It's time to get serious about the gang problem.



What? You don't like the Hell's Angels?


----------



## JBeukema (May 27, 2010)

Dante said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Police should be allowed to shoot gang members on sight. They are violent, have a history of trying to kill cops, and wear identifying uniforms [rags[ that mark them as criminals and declared enemies of all society.
> ...



1%er or not, if you choose to identify yourself as a  member of a group known as 1%ers and founded as a criminal racket, don't be surprised when the cops have their fingers on the triggers and shoot you when you sneeze.

If you choose to identify with a gang, then cops should pretty much be given carte blanch to use force.


----------



## Dante (May 27, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Sam is right. While the existence of a gang does indeed send an overall message to a community (don't fuck with us), the rape was just that -- a rape. Gang members flashed signs to each other as a way of bonding during a rape. 

The rape was not a gang territory turf battle or part of a  power struggle within the community. 

gawd, some people are dumb as shit.


----------



## Dante (May 27, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...



One problem. Cops are subject to the law they are there to enforce. That pesky little piece of paper know as the US Constitution is always getting in the way, eh?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 27, 2010)

Fucking maggots should be beat with a rubber hose for a few hours and then have their hands and feet tied and thrown into the Ocean. Scum bags. ~BH


----------



## Father Time (May 27, 2010)

SuMar said:


> Is this really necessary to have open borders? Prisons are crowded enough.
> 
> YouTube - 8 Illegal Aliens Gang Rape Woman​



What's the point of these threads? Seriously you can find gang rape amongst US citizens too.

15-Year-Old Gang-Raped Outside Richmond High School While Others Watched - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com


----------



## JBeukema (May 27, 2010)

Dante said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Where does the Constitution say law enforcement can't defend themselves against armed and organized groups?

You're one of the idiots who says our men in Iraq and Afghanistan aren't allowed to shoot militants until the militants fire the first shot, aren't you? If someone is clearly identifying themselves as a member of an armed and violent group with a known intent to kill you, you've every right to be proactive in defending yourself and those you're tasked with defending.

If a bunch of idiots in Klan rags stand in front of a black man's house with guns and nooses in their hands, he's every right to shoot first instead of waiting for them to set his house on fire or assault his family.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 27, 2010)

Father Time said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> > Is this really necessary to have open borders? Prisons are crowded enough.
> ...



Maybe the point is to provide examples of how some illegal aliens are spending their free time you imbecile. Do you understand the difference between Legal Citizen and Illegal immigrant, or is that too fucking hard for you to comprehend? ~BH


----------



## Dante (May 27, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...



Defend themselves? You wrote "shoot on sight" didn't you?

how the fuck did you jump from this topic to Afghanistan and the Klan?


----------



## Dante (May 27, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> Police should be allowed to shoot gang members on sight. They are violent, have a history of trying to kill cops, and wear identifying uniforms [rags[ that mark them as criminals and declared enemies of all society.
> 
> It's time to get serious about the gang problem.



Police should be allowed to shoot gang members on sight?


----------



## Dante (May 27, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > SuMar said:
> ...



crime? I thought many of the illegals were taking American jobs? Are you saying Americans are rapists and criminals?


----------



## Father Time (May 27, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > SuMar said:
> ...



Oh so it IS a waste of time. Some illegals are violent criminals, who gives a fuck? You can find horrible brutal fucks in EVERY group you care to name.



BolshevikHunter said:


> Do you understand the difference between Legal Citizen and Illegal immigrant, or is that too fucking hard for you to comprehend? ~BH



Do you understand that pointing to every act of illegals committing crimes does not prove that illegals are more likely to commit real crimes?

This is the EXACT same tactic every racist site on the internet uses.

Point to every violent horrible thing a black/white/hispanic/whatever does to try to convince people that they are all violent human beings.

Is it so hard to figure out that EVERY group on the planet commits atrocities so highlighting them when illegals do it is a waste of time?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 27, 2010)

Dante said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Father Time said:
> ...



What are babbling about you fucking moron? Are you on drugs right now, because you're not making any sense. Why do you feel the need to defend such perverted maggots? Could it be that you are one too? ~BH


----------



## Dante (May 27, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Why don't you go back to where you come from?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 27, 2010)

Father Time said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Father Time said:
> ...



No dumb fuck, There will always be citizens committing crimes. The point is, if the Laws that are already on the books were enforced this Women would have never been brutalized like this. Having a hard time understanding that eh? That's what I figured.  You can stick your race-baiting comments up your asshole too because this is about the Law, not race. ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 27, 2010)

Dante said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Oh ok, So you are just like these maggots. I have yet to hear you show any kind of sympathy for this poor Women. Seems to be a common trait with many of you bottomfeeding Leftists here.  ~BH


----------



## Father Time (May 27, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



What difference does it make if she were raped by legals or illegals? She's still raped. Some women get raped by strangers late at night, are you going to say the police should impose mandatory curfews? Lots of horrible crimes could've been stopped if only there had been more draconian laws.

Although really enforcing the immigration law would've only stopped the rape by pure chance. Those immigrants could've become legal citizens and then committed their crime like the would-beTimes Square bomber.

I never said it was about race, pay attention I'm saying it was the same logic that racists use.

I was wrong though now I can see this is just you exploiting a tragedy to advance your political agenda which IMO is the mark of true scum.

This is just like those people who moan on TV 'if only we'd ban guns/video games/whatever this shooting wouldn't have happened'.


----------



## Angelhair (May 27, 2010)

_Not all gang members are born and bred - many are here as refugees from ALL latin american countries.  Secure the borders NOW!!!_


----------



## Angelhair (May 27, 2010)

'What difference does it make if she were raped by legals or illegals? She's still raped. Some women get raped by strangers late at night, are you going to say the police should impose mandatory curfews? Lots of horrible crimes could've been stopped if only there had been more draconian laws.'

_The difference being that if these illegals had been kept OUT of our country they would not have committed this crime.....or maybe committed them some place else.  And I will bet my last dollar that they have committed numerous crimes in their country of origin but since 99.9% of the crimes in those countries are never solved and criminals never brought to justice they DO get away with murder - literally! The reason why we MUST secure the border NOW!  Maybe what many here want, especially those who live with their head in the sand when it comes to the illegal problem, they want to see this country in the same chaos other countries find themselves in.]_


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 27, 2010)

Father Time said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Father Time said:
> ...



Mandatory curfews, who mentioned anything about that? Are you mentally ill? Because you sure like to change the subject alot. Fucking 2 or 3 times a post. Nah, You missed it again fuckO! Enforce the Laws on the books and this Women would not have been brutalized by those animals. Wrong again dipshit, If they banned Guns they would still be available to criminals on the black market. You got a serious comprehension problem eh? ~BH


----------



## Father Time (May 27, 2010)

Angelhair said:


> 'What difference does it make if she were raped by legals or illegals? She's still raped. Some women get raped by strangers late at night, are you going to say the police should impose mandatory curfews? Lots of horrible crimes could've been stopped if only there had been more draconian laws.'
> 
> _The difference being that if these illegals had been kept OUT of our country they would not have committed this crime.....or maybe committed them some place else. _


_

Uh huh and if we arrested everyone with beards or just forbade all immigration then the Times Square Bomber wouldn't have been able to make that bomb.

If we had gone out and arrested all blacks then maybe OJ wouldn't have killed his wife.

 Now prove that illegals are more likely to be criminals._


----------



## Father Time (May 27, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Like I said those laws would've only stopped them by pure chance. If we arrest everyone who say had a beard or went out after hours then yes we'd stop a few criminals because some criminals do those things. Some criminals also happen to be illegals. So saying 'those laws might've gotten some real criminals' is pointless.

There are tons of bad laws we could've passed that would've happened to snag those men.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 27, 2010)

Father Time said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> > 'What difference does it make if she were raped by legals or illegals? She's still raped. Some women get raped by strangers late at night, are you going to say the police should impose mandatory curfews? Lots of horrible crimes could've been stopped if only there had been more draconian laws.'
> ...


_

Who ever said that illegals are more likely to be criminals you stupid motherfucker!!! If the Laws on the books were enforced this Women would not have been raped, plain and simple, period! What the fuck is your major malfunction you dumb shit?  ~BH_


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 27, 2010)

Father Time said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Father Time said:
> ...



If you have not got it by now, You never will. ~BH


----------



## Father Time (May 27, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > Angelhair said:
> ...


_

It's a retarded argument in favor of the law. Watch

Those rapists were illegals, if only we arrested every illegal they wouldn't have been able to commit the rape.

I can use that argument in favor of outlawing anything.

Those rapists were basketball players, if only we arrested every basketball player they wouldn't have been able to commit the rape.

Those rapists were beer drinkers, if only we arrested every beer drinker they wouldn't have been able to commit the rape.

Those rapists were in poverty, if only we arrested every person in poverty they wouldn't have been able to commit the rape.

etc. etc._


----------



## Tech_Esq (May 27, 2010)

Dante said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Just to set the record straight, because I know most of you don't live here in the area. Fast Eddies is in Northern Virginia, small chain of clubs. Most if not all in Fairfax County. Fairfax county, just to set the stage has over 1 million people in it. 

So, for those saying that they took a girl from Fairfax to Prince George's County, Maryland (one of the more violent counties in the country) to gang rape her to send a message, you're full of shit. That would have little or no effect on either the area where it happened or the area where she's from. Now, if they went to her community, grabbed her up off the street, took her into a local building and gang raped her, that's different. That sends a message. That's a gang message. Driving her to another state 40 miles away does not send a gang message.

So then what was it? It's how these animals spend recreational time on a Friday night. That's what it was. end of story.


----------



## Father Time (May 27, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...


No I get it, I just think it's terrible reasoning.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 27, 2010)

Father Time said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Father Time said:
> ...



El WrongO again bro. None of those Laws are already on the books. Get it yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 27, 2010)

Father Time said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Father Time said:
> ...



Well, Opinions vary on that one. I do appreciate you being civil with me during my rants, but you pissed me off when you inserted race into the discussion when in fact the point of focus here is the rule of Law. ~BH


----------



## Father Time (May 27, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



I never said they were.


----------



## Tech_Esq (May 27, 2010)

Father Time said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Father Time said:
> ...



The point is that she was raped by "ILLEGALS" that means it was needless. It didn't have to happen. If the laws were enforced, they would not have been here to rape her. 

That's the point.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 27, 2010)

Tech_Esq said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



BingO! We have a winner! Man, I was beggining to seriously believe that I was surrounded by idiots. ~BH


----------



## Father Time (May 27, 2010)

Tech_Esq said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > BolshevikHunter said:
> ...



Right and some women are raped by boxers and if we were to make boxing illegal and arrest every boxer those rapes wouldn't have happened.

Oh and all rape is needless.


----------



## Angelhair (May 27, 2010)

_They would NOT have committed the crime HERE!!!!  Get it?  They entered the country ILLEGALLY and are roaming our streets looking to rape and even kill!  What is it about this that YOU don't understand???  Is it that you don't care that MANY are CRIMINALS and are running away and come to the USA because our borders are so damn porous and continue their crime spree?  Your logo says it all.  Father Time = living in the past.  Welcome to the 21st century.  The century where the loony open border groups thrive and so do the pro-illegal orgs._


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 27, 2010)

Father Time said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Father Time said:
> ...








 ~BH


----------



## Madeline (May 27, 2010)

SuMar said:


> Is this really necessary to have open borders? Prisons are crowded enough.
> 
> YouTube - 8 Illegal Aliens Gang Rape Woman​



SuMar, I share your outrage but the video says "police do not believe any of the six men now in custody is actually a legal alien, so they have referred the matter to federal authorities."  The investigation into the legal status of these defendants is still on-going.

But nonetheless, this was completely foreseeable.  I blame the owner of the home who rented the rooms and the neighbors who knew a dozen men were living there and did not report this suspicious activity to police.  (In virtually every incorporated area of the country, there are zoning ordinances that prohibit occupancy beyond a certain density in any one dwelling, and ordinances that prohibit cohabitation by unrelated persons beyond a certain number per dwelling.)

The people who are driven to cross into the US despite the illegality, who are so anxious to get away from Mexico that they risk so much to get here and be here, etc. are likely to include a high percent of violent offenders.  Some might be warm, fuzzy peaceable types, but there will be many, many violent offenders in that group as well -- and they will _almost all_  reoffend in the US.

Do you recall the 1980 Mariel Boat Lift and its devastating effect on South Florida?  

Mariel boatlift - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Fidel Castro emptied out Cuban prisons and mental institutions and in a few short months, over 125,000 Cubans entered the US, most into South Florida.  The two situations are not completely analogous, in part because the US immigration policies towards Cubans is unique; in general, anyone who sets foot on US soil and is a Cuban citizen is granted US citizenship as a political refugee. But it is estimated that as many as 40,000 of the 125,000 who arrived were felons or seriously mentally ill people.  

Do you think _any _ community can absorb 40,000 new felons in a few short months and no tragedy will occur?  There is no reason to romanticize the illegal aliens flooding in from Mexico -- some have committed felonies there and will do so here.  And that number is NOT negligible.

That poor victim -- I think I'd be suicidal if it had happened to me.


----------



## Tech_Esq (May 27, 2010)

Father Time said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Father Time said:
> ...



Dude, stop, you're babbling now.

What does this have to do with boxers? And yes, all rape is needless. My point in saying it was needless was that it would not have otherwise occurred. Put another way, but for the presence of the illegal aliens, the woman would not have been raped.


----------



## Tech_Esq (May 27, 2010)

At any rate, I wish to apologize for my county's part in this rape. We passed a law similar to the Arizona law in my county two years ago and now all the illegals moved to Maryland and Fairfax county. Those guys probably lived here before, that's why they were at Fast Eddies instead of a Maryland bar. (That or they would have got their asses kicked by the brothers in PG.....


----------



## Father Time (May 27, 2010)

Angelhair said:


> They would NOT have committed the crime HERE!!!!



Oh so it's OK to commit crimes as long as it's not here. You're a real piece of work. 



Angelhair said:


> Get it?



The fact that they were illegals is purely irrelevant. They could've easily come here legally and then committed the crime. So don't give me any of that 'if only we were enforcing the law it couldn't have possibly happend' bullcrap.



Angelhair said:


> They entered the country ILLEGALLY and are roaming our streets looking to rape and even kill!



Except many illegals aren't looking to commit rape and murder.




Angelhair said:


> Is it that you don't care that MANY are CRIMINALS



No I don't care that many are criminals. Many citizens are criminals, many legal immigrants are criminals.



Angelhair said:


> and are running away and come to the USA because our borders are so damn porous and continue their crime spree?  Your logo says it all.  Father Time = living in the past.



And angelhair pasta is a great visual to show just how loopy you are.



Angelhair said:


> Welcome to the 21st century.  The century where the loony open border groups thrive and so do the pro-illegal orgs.[/I]



So wait and I living in the past or am I living in the now where pro-illegals thrive?

You can't even keep your insults straight.


----------



## Father Time (May 27, 2010)

Tech_Esq said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > Tech_Esq said:
> ...



I'm applying your 'logic' to other situation. Put another way, but for the presence of the boxers, those women raped by boxers would not have been raped.

Saying 'well if we arrest all of the illegals then we're bound to prevent them from raping someone' is a stupid argument and one that can be applied just as easily to any other segment of the population like say boxers.


----------



## Madeline (May 27, 2010)

FatherTime, you are being a noodle-head.  Among the desperately poor willing to abandon their homes and break US law by entering and remaining here will be a SIGNIFICANT NUMBER of violent predators.  One reason we NEED to enforce our immigration laws is so we can vet people BEFORE they get here to turn back applicants with violence in their past.

I just don't understand how anyone could have so little regard or compassion for his fellow Americans as to turn a blind eye to criminality by illegal aliens from Mexico.   Phoenix is now the WORLD'S leading city as to kidnapping rates.  Are you saying that's just a coincidence, given the number of illegals there and the horrid kidnapping rates in Mexico?

If we had enforced our immigration LAWS the odds are overwhelming* this victim would not have been raped.*   No woman in America should have to fear that any gathering of men in her community is likely to do her this sort of harm.  I'm sure if the victim had been playing pool in a barrio in Juraez, she'd had exercised more caution -- but she was in MARYLAND, and could not foresee that this might happen.

Juarez Mexico Travel Guide - Crime in Juarez - Juarez Murders - Ciudad Juarez

Murders of women have skyrocketed in Mexico to such a degree they even have a name for it:  Femicide.  Who do YOU think murders Mexican women, if not violent Mexican MEN?


----------



## Father Time (May 27, 2010)

Madeline said:


> But nonetheless, this was completely foreseeable.



So what are you a damn psychic?



Madeline said:


> I blame the owner of the home who rented the rooms and the neighbors who knew a dozen men were living there and did not report this suspicious activity to police.



How the hell is a dozen men living in one place suspicious activity? There's all sorts of legal things they could be doing there.


----------



## Tech_Esq (May 27, 2010)

Father Time said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Father Time said:
> ...



Dumb ass, being a boxer is not analogous to be an illegal alien.....EPIC FAIL

Boxer = legal occupation
illegal alien = unlawful and subject to arrest

So comparing the two makes you a dumb ass. 

I am making an argument that the law be enforced and who know what the hell you're doing (except making an ass of yourself).


----------



## Tech_Esq (May 27, 2010)

Father Time said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > But nonetheless, this was completely foreseeable.
> ...



How about this for you. We got rid of all our illegals and now crime is at a 15 year low in the middle of a recession when there is typically more crime, not less. 

Maybe a coincidence you say. Well, maybe but meanwhile the sanctuary counties of Fairfax and Montgomery are having skyrocketing crime rates. Illegals = CRIME and lots of it! You're a fool if you don't think so.


----------



## Madeline (May 27, 2010)

There's compassion and then there's stupidity.  You, FatherTime, show no insight into the security needs of your fellow Americans and none into the risks of criminal behavior from illegal Mexican immigrants.

Did I say "Cubans are bad people" or "no Cubans should be permitted to emigrate here"?  No, I did not.  What I said was that when a community is suddenly flooded by an influx of people with a criminal history, *that community's violent crime rate will foreseeably rise dramatically.*

Keep clutching that mental image of the Typical Mexican Illegal Alien as Maria the Happy Housekeeper, FatherTime.  The rest of us are trying to cope with the reality of 100,000's or 1,000,000,000's of Jesus the Maniac Murderers.


----------



## Father Time (May 27, 2010)

Madeline said:


> I just don't understand how anyone could have so little regard or compassion for his fellow Americans as to turn a blind eye to criminality by illegal aliens from Mexico.



Oh  I never said it's ok I said that this 
A. is not evidence that most illegals commit real crimes
B. Is not a good reason to keep up the immigration poilcy because even legals can be criminals.



Madeline said:


> Phoenix is now the WORLD'S leading city as to kidnapping rates.  Are you saying that's just a coincidence, given the number of illegals there and the horrid kidnapping rates in Mexico?



Source?



Madeline said:


> If we had enforced our immigration LAWS the odds are overwhelming* this victim would not have been raped.*



So you are pretending to be psychic. She could have just as easily been raped by legals. The fact that she was raped by illegals is irr-fucking-relevant.




Madeline said:


> No woman in America should have to fear that any gathering of men in her community is likely to do her this sort of harm.



Oh cut the horseshit. You honestly think no one would have any fear if illegals were taken care of? You think women only need to fear rape from illegals? You're either really stupid or you have a terrible crystal ball.



Madeline said:


> I'm sure if the victim was playing pool in a barrio in Juraez, she'd had exercised more caution -- but she was in MARYLAND, and could not foresee that this might happen.



So the rape is worse because it's in Maryland? 



Madeline said:


> Juarez Mexico Travel Guide - Crime in Juarez - Juarez Murders - Ciudad Juarez
> 
> Murders of women have skyrocketed in Mexico to such a degree they even have a name for it:  Femicide.  Who do YOU think murders Mexican women, if not violent Mexican MEN?



So because some Mexican men murder women we should regard all Mexican men with suspicion?


----------



## Father Time (May 27, 2010)

Tech_Esq said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > Tech_Esq said:
> ...



You're argument is the law should be enforced because some illegals are criminals correct?

If yes then it's a monstrously stupid argument because some boxers are criminals too and under that logic we should also make boxing illegal.

The fact that boxing isn't illegal is irrelevant.


----------



## Father Time (May 27, 2010)

Tech_Esq said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



Crime has been on a steady decrease since the mid 90s. And when the hell did we get rid of all the immigrants?



Tech_Esq said:


> Maybe a coincidence you say. Well, maybe but meanwhile the sanctuary counties of Fairfax and Montgomery are having skyrocketing crime rates. Illegals = CRIME and lots of it! You're a fool if you don't think so.



No I'm not a fool I'm just aware that correlation = causation is a logical fallacy.


----------



## Father Time (May 27, 2010)

Madeline said:


> There's compassion and then there's stupidity.  You, FatherTime, show no insight into the security needs of your fellow Americans and none into the risks of criminal behavior from illegal Mexican immigrants.




Yes I don't see illegals as a threat and so far you've given me no reason to see them as a threat. The fact that 8 of them committed a gang rape does not impress me in the slightest.



Madeline said:


> Did I say "Cubans are bad people"
> 
> ...
> The rest of us are trying to cope with the reality of 100,000's or 1,000,000,000's of Jesus the Maniac Murderers.



Oh the fucking irony. You won't call Cubans bad people but you'll assume most of the Mexicans coming here are all murderers.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 27, 2010)

Father Time said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > There's compassion and then there's stupidity.  You, FatherTime, show no insight into the security needs of your fellow Americans and none into the risks of criminal behavior from illegal Mexican immigrants.
> ...



She didn't say that, and nobody has said that but you. You are a weak minded, feel good spin artist bro. You're making a complete idiot of yourself. Quit defending law breakers you fucking traitor. ~BH


----------



## Tech_Esq (May 27, 2010)

Father Time said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Father Time said:
> ...



Don't use my words to make your straw. If you must make strawmen, find your own.

My argument is that all illegals must be arrested because they are fucking breaking the law by being here.

Illegal alien boxers should also be arrested and any other boxer who has committed an illegal act. Aside from that, boxers should be left unmolested.

You can't really be this dumb are you?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 27, 2010)

Father Time said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > There's compassion and then there's stupidity.  You, FatherTime, show no insight into the security needs of your fellow Americans and none into the risks of criminal behavior from illegal Mexican immigrants.
> ...



Nobody is trying to "impress" you, so get over yourself. We are simply trying to help you and point out that you are in error with your warped beliefs. I wonder how your self-righteous pacifist ass would feel if it were one of your loved ones who was a victim of illegal immigrant crime? Yeah, Then you would have a whole different observation now wouldn't yuh eh Mr Hypocrite?  ~BH


----------



## Tech_Esq (May 27, 2010)

Father Time said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Father Time said:
> ...



Tell the people in Fairfax and Montgomery that they are just imagining the increased crime and the law enforcement agencies doing the reporting that they are making it all up just to be against you.

Prince William's crime rate was going through the roof until we passed the law in 2008. MS 13 was everywhere. Now, not so much. The existence of illegal activity begets illegal activity, like it or not.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 27, 2010)

Tech_Esq said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > Tech_Esq said:
> ...



Apparently, FatherTime is working on his next masterpiece. ~BH


----------



## Father Time (May 27, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



No I wouldn't mr. condesceding psychic. I wouldn't assume that all/most illegals are a threat just because one of them committed a crime against me.


----------



## Father Time (May 27, 2010)

Tech_Esq said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > Tech_Esq said:
> ...



Holy straw men. I never said the crime wave wasn't real, but now I'm skeptical so I want to see your source. All I said was that you don't have proof it's caused by illegal immigrants.

Comprende?


----------



## Father Time (May 27, 2010)

Tech_Esq said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > Tech_Esq said:
> ...



Which begs the question of why the law should be there in the first place.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 27, 2010)

Father Time said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Father Time said:
> ...



FT, You are so full of crap that it's coming out your ears my friend. Nobody ever said "all" illegals. I would never say that because I know too many who are just hard working good people. The point was AGAIN, If the Laws on the books were enforced, this poor women would not have been brutalized. None of your fact dodging or drivel is gonna spin that truth. 






~BH


----------



## Tech_Esq (May 27, 2010)

Father Time said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Father Time said:
> ...



Finally!!! PWNED!!!

Nice chatting! See ya


----------



## Angelhair (May 27, 2010)

'Now prove that illegals are more likely to be criminals.'

_No one can prove that any one person is more likely to be a criminal - but - when people are entering this country through the back door with no background checks, the chances of the criminal element entering our country is very rea and quite greatl.  You are very naive if you think they don't as crime in the latin american countries is very high and most never are brought to justice.
 A criminal is a criminal....what many do not understand is that we are allowing people in to this country who are and were criminals in THEIR countries!! All because we refuse to secure the border!  Whether a boxer or a teacher, or a lawyer, or a custodian, or a bus boy, or a  waiter, commit the same type of crime as an illegal is a moot point.  It is the ILLEGAL criminal who has been given a 'right' to come here and commit crimes simply by not securing the border. I don't give a hoot how many americans commit crimes HERE as they are already here and they will be found and justice will prevail!  But I do give a hoot if illegal criminals, above and beyond those criminal already born and bred here,  are entering our country ILLEGALLY and then go on to commit horrific crimes! If you can't or won't understand that, it's too bad.  Just pray that you or one of your loved ones will not die in the hands of a criminal who should NOT have been in this country in the first place._


----------



## Father Time (May 27, 2010)

Tech_Esq said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > Tech_Esq said:
> ...



You didn't PWN anything.

I want to know why you think we should be concerning ourselves with illegals.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 27, 2010)

Father Time said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Father Time said:
> ...



Because they are Bankrupting various States in The Union maybe, yuh think? Or Could it be because they are also violating our Laws by crossing the border which makes them criminals? Or could it be our original point which is because some of them are committing very violent crimes and we have enough to deal with in regards to legal citizens. What do you think Father? ~BH


----------



## westwall (May 27, 2010)

rdean said:


> This is the point I was making earlier.  Law enforcement needs to concentrate on "gangs".
> You can bet, these men NEVER worked picking fruit or veggies.  These are gang members.
> 
> 
> ...






For once we agree on something!


----------



## Father Time (May 27, 2010)

BolshevikHunter said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > Tech_Esq said:
> ...



I don't know I can't read his/her mind.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 27, 2010)

Father Time said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Father Time said:
> ...



Well, I just did for you then.  ~BH


----------



## Tech_Esq (May 27, 2010)

Father Time said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Father Time said:
> ...



First, the United States is a sovereign nation and has the right to control it's border. 

Second, as a sovereign nation, it has the right to pass laws concerning immigration.

Third, the United States has passed a law concerning immigration.

Fourth, the United States, under the Constitution, has the authority to enforce its laws, including the immigration law.

Fifth, the people in question, broke the immigration law of the United States making them subject to enforcement.

Sixth, you're still PWNED


----------



## Father Time (May 27, 2010)

Tech_Esq said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > Tech_Esq said:
> ...



You didn't answer my question. Why do you think we should we have the law?

And repeating something doesn't make it true.


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 27, 2010)

I think everyone of these worthless Hispanics needs to have their skin burnt off and every part of their worthless scum sucking bodies cut up slowly, and feed to wild dogs. PIECES OF WORTHLESS LOW LIFE SHIT.

Time to deport all the worthless scum sucking pieces of shit out of this country.


----------



## Madeline (May 28, 2010)

No one (but Matthew) is saying all illegal aliens in the US are violent.  Most Mexican illegal aliens here are likely peaceful.  Of the 125,000 Cubans who emigrated to the US during the Mariel Boat Lift, even the most aggressive estimate places the number of violent offenders or seriously deranged people at 40,000 or 32% of the total.  Current estimates are that illegal aliens in the US from Mexico number 11 Million, according to one pro-illegals website.

Immigration Articles

If there are 11 Million, our experience tells us 3,520,000 are likely to be violent offenders or seriously deranged people.  OVER THREE AND A HALF MILLION.  Crime rates across the country are on the decline, but areas saturated with illegals have experienced terrifying upticks in crimes -- especially kidnapping, which up till now has been unusual in the US.

Kidnapping Capital of the U.S.A. - ABC News

Kidnapping Capital of the U.S.A. - ABC News

You may be right that Phoenix is NOT the World's Leading City for the crime of kidnapping -- apparently there is some question as to whether its rates have yet exceeded those of MEXICO CITY.

*There are no Mexican millionaires emigrating illegally to the US. * These are desperately poor people fleeing harsh conditions in their own country -- and those harsh conditions include CRIME.  Unfortunately many Mexican criminals are motivated by a desire for profit and have come to see US victims as more lucrative, so they have emigrated here illegally along with peaceful Mexicans...and we don't know which is which.

All this bleeding heart bullshit for a group of lawbreakers that are tearing some cities and states in the US apart just mystifies me.  I always assume that people like FatherTime who will not accept what a deadly hazard illegal aliens create are living far, far away from the problem -- but why they cannot care as much for *American crime victims* as they do for *illegal Mexican immigrants who commit crimes* here is just completely beyond me.


----------



## Tech_Esq (May 28, 2010)

Father Time said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Father Time said:
> ...



The source is the Washington Post. Google is your friend use the Google command <search term> site:washingtonpost.com

Have a ball.


----------



## Tech_Esq (May 28, 2010)

Father Time said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Father Time said:
> ...



If immigration is uncontrolled, then our economy and culture with collapse. Unless we create a shithole. If we do that, then nobody will want to come and we won't have the problem.


----------



## Father Time (May 28, 2010)

Tech_Esq said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > Tech_Esq said:
> ...



Sorry I'm not doing your work for you. You have a claim it's your job to provide a source.


----------



## Father Time (May 28, 2010)

Madeline said:


> but why they cannot care as much for *American crime victims* as they do for *illegal Mexican immigrants who commit crimes* here is just completely beyond me.



Fuck you buddy I never said anything like that.


----------



## Modbert (May 28, 2010)

Criminals can consist of Illegal Immigrants, however not all Illegal Immigrants are law breakers (like with murder, rape, etc).

Any collective group of immigrants whether they be legal or illegal have their fair share of criminals.

The Italians had the mob, Irish have the mob and other groups, the various latin immigrants have their drug gangs.

It doesn't make what happened to this poor woman right. However, it wouldn't make it any better if all eight individuals were American.


----------



## Father Time (May 28, 2010)

Tech_Esq said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > Tech_Esq said:
> ...



Our culture would collapse?

What the heck does that even mean?


----------



## Angelhair (May 30, 2010)

Father Time said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> > They would NOT have committed the crime HERE!!!!
> ...



_In the past we did not have the thousands of illegals entering this country!  Now we have them coming in through the back door as never before.  Thus the reason why the loony open border groups are thriving as are the pro-illegal advocates.  In the 21st century the loony leftists have thousands upon thousands to bleed for and fight for.  And yes, if they want to commit crimes it's fine with me for them to commit them elsewhere as a criminal is a criminal no matter where they are - thus I want them as far from me and my loved ones.  You have a problem with legal vs illegal.  If a thousand illegals enter this country in one day and among those thousands there is but 1 or 2 illegal criminals that is 1 or 2 too many for me. SECURE THE BORDER NOW!!!_


----------



## Madeline (May 30, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Criminals can consist of Illegal Immigrants, however not all Illegal Immigrants are law breakers (like with murder, rape, etc).
> 
> Any collective group of immigrants whether they be legal or illegal have their fair share of criminals.
> 
> ...



She most likely would _not _ have been gang raped by eight Americans.  That's a rather unusual crime here; hence the news coverage.  By contrast, violence of any level of depravity against women is not uncommon in Mexico.  Ergo, opening the borders to all Mexicans without regard to which are violent is dangerous and has cost many Americans and their families terrible suffering.

I don't get this, people.  WTF is up with loving on illegals like this?  When the Cubans immigrants hit Miami in the 1980's and began their crime spree, even _Cuban-Americans _ wanted them gone.  Dead or in prison, whichever -- as long as law and order was restored.

If Americans in Maryland do not have law and order because of a HIGH INCIDENCE OF VIOLENT CRIMES COMMITTED BY MEXICAN ILLEGALS, then obviously, deporting illegals will solve that.  Better many Americans should be preyed upon than any illegals deported?

Just what IS the rationale here?


----------



## Angelhair (May 30, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > Criminals can consist of Illegal Immigrants, however not all Illegal Immigrants are law breakers (like with murder, rape, etc).
> ...



_Exactly Madeline - you and I are on the same page._


----------



## Douger (May 30, 2010)

Dante said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Father Time said:
> ...


You have the largest jail population , per capita, on the planet.
Does that answer your question ?


----------



## CurveLight (May 30, 2010)

froggy said:


> And i'm sure the law didn't know there were illegals living there. thank you obama




Just wondering......when you miss a phone call, how do you blame obushama?


----------



## Father Time (May 30, 2010)

Angelhair said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > Angelhair said:
> ...



So you'd be willing to spend the billions of dollars it takes to secure the border just to keep out one or two criminals?


----------



## Father Time (May 30, 2010)

Hey Madeline is it possible for you to argue without twisting your opponents ideas into straw men?

All I said was is that we shouldn't treat the millions of Mexican immigrants as potential gang rapists just because some of them are criminals.

That does not mean I love illegals or that I suddenly don't care about citizens.

The fact that you keep claiming it does means you're either dumb or incredibly dishonest.


----------



## Madeline (May 31, 2010)

You make it sound as if, out of the 11 Million illegal Mexicans now estimated to be in the US, one or two individuals might be criminals.

First, each and every one is a criminal.  Being in the US without a visa is a crime.  If that were 11 Million Saudis, people would be going nutz...including you.  But for some reason you seem to think a Mexican has "rights" in the US that no other nationality has.  Illegally entering the US is NOT NOT NOT a minor offense that we can afford to disregard.  It is not a "littering" law.  Our immigration laws are _absolutely necessary_  to the safety and security of all Americans.  We get full enforcement where any other nationality is concerned (or something approaching full enforcement) and there is _no_  justification for abdicating the duty to enforce the laws that protect us when the criminals are Mexicans.

If I were going to grant Most Favored Nation to a country and open our borders to it, it would NOT NOT NOT be Mexico.  Thanks to the ravages of greed, poverty, exploitation, drugs and truly vile US foreign policy, the people of Mexico have been turned into a criminal society.  Have you just not noticed the news reports about Mexican crime rates, FatherTime?

I'd guess that of the 11 Million Mexican aliens who are here illegally, about 5.5 Million are adult men under 50.  I'd guess further that as much as 75% of this group are violent and threaten the Americans they live amongst.  That is a ginormous number of people -- over 4 MILLION.

However, you care to slice this loaf, FatherTime, the safety of Americans and the existence of law and order in their communities is 100% dependent on our ability to eject ALL Mexican illegals.  Any change in US immigration needs to focus FIRST on vetting people from Mexico (or anywhere else) for violence BEFORE they are allowed in.

This country has enough _home-grown_  fuckwhits.  We do NOT need -- nor can we survive as a culture -- the wholesale import of all of *Mexico's* fuckwhits.

Arrest and deport.  ALL of them.


----------



## nraforlife (May 31, 2010)

LilOlLady said:


> Most gang members are anchor babies. But cannot deport them. MS 13 is the biggest problem and we have not made a dent in them because they are protected by left wingnuts from deportation.




Force the scum to dig their own graves, then machinegun them.


----------



## Madeline (May 31, 2010)

"Anchor baby" is an ugly term for a citizen.  I don't give a fuck what the circumstances of your birth may be -- if you were born here, you're a citizen.  We have already got laws on the books for dealing with the crimes of our citizens; apply THOSE.

I have an uncle who was born in international waters as the ship his Mom, my Grandma, was on sailed towards New York.  By a technicality in US immigration law, he is regarded as a US citizen because that ship's next port of call was New York harbor.  I have no doubt that my Grandma knew quite well she might deliver before she arrived and hoped very much that her last son would be a natural-born US citizen.  Are her motives sufficient to defeat my uncle's claim to citizenship?  Of course not.

Gang violence is horrible and needs to be addressed, along with the poverty and crime that creates it.  But that just underscores my point -- the US is in NO position to absorb MILLIONS of Mexico's criminals.  We have enough violent offenders of our _own_, already.


----------



## nraforlife (May 31, 2010)

The 'anchor baby' crap needs to be brought to an abrupt end. Your parents come here illegally flat out you ain't a Citizen, even if mommy DID poop you on USA Soil. No qualms at all about applying this retroactively either.


----------



## Angelhair (May 31, 2010)

Father Time said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> > Father Time said:
> ...



_Dang right!! The life of ONE person is worth it.  How much money is spent on illegals in EVERY state just to house them in jails, educate them, medicate them, feed them??? The only cuckoo here is YOU.  You can continue to do battle with the rest on this board - I'm done giving you my time as I can see you are here just to defend that which is indefensible.  _


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 9, 2012)

*Torres, an illegal immigrant, will be deported after serving prison sentence*


2 Gaston County teens plead guilty to raping children ages 2 and 7 | raping, guilty, old - Local News - Gaston Gazette

North Carolina 

Two Gaston County teenagers pleaded guilty this week to raping young children and will serve prison terms of at least 15 years. *Bernardo Lagunes Torres, 17*, of Mount Holly, was sentenced to 15-18 years in prison for raping a 2-year-old girl and a 7-year-old boy. He pleaded guilty to charges including first-degree statutory rape and first-degree sex offense with a child. Wednesday in Gaston County Superior Court.

*Arico Keith Green, 17*, of Gastonia, pleaded guilty on Thursday to repeatedly raping a 7-year-old girl. He also received a prison sentence of 15-18 years under a plea agreement with the District Attorneys Office.

The mother of the raped boy wrote: Her son became depressed, disobedient and aggressive and has been performing poorly in school.
He does not rest well, often has nightmares and cries in his sleep, the boys mother wrote. He is afraid to go to bed alone, so I lay beside him until he falls asleep. He can no longer play happily with his friends, and I see a change in his face when his friends even try to hug him or pat him on the back.

In addition to raping and molesting the 7-year-old, Torres killed the boys pets in front of him and threatened his life daily, his mother wrote. My heart is broken, she wrote. He hurt what I love most: My child. Any mother would have a broken heart if this happened to her child.

Arrest warrants state that Torres began molesting the girl, who is now 3, in August 2008. The abuse continued until April 13.

Green raped the 7-year-old girl in his Gastonia home numerous times between Dec. 31 and March 10, according to court documents.
.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 9, 2012)

Sounds like one of several white gangs in Couer D'Alene.



SuMar said:


> Is this really necessary to have open borders? Prisons are crowded enough.
> 
> YouTube - 8 Illegal Aliens Gang Rape Woman​


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 9, 2012)

Almost all white gang members descend from anchor babies.


----------

